# Rear Light Cluster for Burstner 747 2005 motorhome



## bluthelslay (Jun 22, 2012)

I need a rear light cluster for my Burstner 747 2005 motorhome anyone out their to help?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome.
Many parts, although not necessarily this one, are only available from dealers lists, although light clusters may be common to other vehicles.
You could try CamperUK or Premier Motors if you have trouble locating one or check out
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...Oa7gby2oD4Cw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1219&bih=885

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The light unit will NOT have been made by your MH manufacturer, they will have bought it in from Lucas, Hella, SEV Marchal or any number of other electrical manufacturers.

So your best bet is to remove the light cluster and see who it's made by and if there's a part number. Then do an Internet search for the part.

The MH manufacturer or dealer is the LAST port of call as they will have bought it in and want their bit of profit on top so make sure you aren't the one paying it.

Andy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening bluthelslay,

I could only locate one image which showed the rear of your motorhome in an image search and I believe the lights you have are Jokon L2000 which can be purchased here:

LH
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/product_48024/jokon_rear_cluster_light_lh.aspx

RH
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/product_48047/jokon_rear_cluster_light_rh.aspx

Reversing triangle
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/product_48558/l200_reversing_triangle.aspx

If this is different, please post a photo of the lights you require.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I have the same MH and the links Chris has provided are correct.


----------

